# Kindle Fire plugged in overnight?



## morge

My kindle 2 broke and i recently got a Kindle Fire and I'm determined to keep it in PERFECT condition (knock on wood). So when I charge it, I love to leave things charged in overnight, but people keep telling me it's horrible for some batteries to do that. My phone tells me that i have to unplug it when it reaches 100% for safety. Is it safe to leave my Kindle Fire plugged in overnight or will it damage it? Thanks!


----------



## Scheherazade

If it's like the other Kindles, and from what I've read in my quick little bit of searching just now it is, you do want to try to avoid leaving the Kindle Fire plugged in unnecessarily.  To that end, it's best to wait until it's at a very low charge to plug it in and best to unplug it as soon as it reaches a full charge.  Some people also say you want to do a full battery cycle on a monthly basis, which involves just completely draining the battery then fully charging it up.  These things are supposed to increase your battery life.

That being said... I do try to be mindful of these things myself, but I don't kill myself doing it.  It's easier with a normal Kindle because the charge lasts so long that you normally won't need to worry about charging it for a day's use until it is already very low on charge.  With the Fire you kind of want to have a full charge whenever you are taking it out with you and plan to be away from a plug.  So I do charge it when it's over 50% but I try not to.

As for unplugging, I am usually pretty good about that but I won't lose sleep over it.  If you plug it in and see it's charged fully, unplug it.  But if you're going to sleep, I wouldn't stress to badly over it... but it might be a good habit that if you tend to wake up in the night like I do to unplug it before rolling over and going back to sleep.  I think so long as you don't plug it in and leave it plugged in for days you won't do much harm.

In the end, if the battery really does start to go you should be able to send it into Amazon and buy a replacement battery.  I still have a first generation Kindle that holds a pretty good charge, though, so if you're anything like me you'll probably end up upgrading to the next new thing long before you see any real loss in battery life.


----------



## n4uau

I often leave mine plugged in over night and have seen no problems. Any charging circuit worth its salt has a float mode.  Cust Svc would have the definitive answer, let me know if you find out.


----------



## Linjeakel

I'm sure most people leave their phones, Kindles and tablets etc plugged in overnight without any ill effect. If you're using your things during the day, when else would you charge them? 

I don't suppose it would be a good idea to leave them charging for days on end, but overnight is fine.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I plug my various things in when I need to.  Frequently that means over night. Never have had any problem with any of my kindles, including the Fire.


----------



## Seamonkey

I plug mine in just before I go to sleep and unplug it when I wake up.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

As do I...

Betsy


----------



## Tip10

Seamonkey said:


> I plug mine in just before I go to sleep and unplug it when I wake up.





Betsy the Quilter said:


> As do I...
> 
> Betsy


Me Too!

I have also done so with all of the the several different varieties of smart phones I've owned; Palm, WinMo, Android, iPhone -- all of them -- same way. Never experienced a battery problem on any of them.


----------



## Annalog

I try to charge my electronics when I can unplug them when the charge is finished. For my phone, I wait until the Low Battery warning. For my Kindles, I wait until the charge is 50% or lower; sometimes I get the Low Battery warning. 

However, many nights either my phone, K2 or Fire is plugged in to recharge overnight. If I wake during the night and see a green light, I will unplug it. If not, I don't worry about it. I have charged my electronics this way for years and have not experienced battery problems. While I have purchased a couple phone batteries over the years, those were for phones that were over three years old.


----------



## Bob327

I leave my Fire turned on (wifi connected ) and plugged into the charger 24/7 when not in use and in the 4 months or so that I have owned it i have had absolutely no problems what so ever...

Bob G.


----------



## Seamonkey

I also leave wifi on  .. and I'm old so I don't sleep all that many hours and if I get up in the night I may unplug and take the Fire with me..


----------



## William G. Jones

I've killed a couple of laptop batteries by leaving the laptop plugged in too much. What you want to avoid is when the battery goes from 100% charge to wherever the charger actually kicks back in, say 95%, over and over again. That's when the battery starts to get wonky (as I learned with my unibody MacBook Pro).

In normal use, my iPod battery has gone 4 years strong and even though it doesn't have the life it use to, it's still got a LOT of life. And I used that iPod every day religiously for three years or so, until my iPhone became the only thing I really wanted to carry around with me.


----------



## ScottinBend

One thing to remember is that laptop/notebook computers have different batteries than the Kindles do. The Fire has a 3.7-volt lithium-ion polymer battery.

Here is a link http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lithium-ion_polymer_battery to an article on this type of battery. There are some things you need to watch, but the Fire does have the necessary safeguards in place.


----------



## Cyanide5000

I charge most of the things i use during the day, overnight. Laptop, iphone, kindle, PDA ect. I've done it for years and never had a problem with any of my devices, so, id say its fine to do so


----------

